# Horror (rework)



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

I redrew my piece i made back in 2008. (i will scan this later and show you a scanned version soon)

I really need a better photo of this one or else you can't really appreciate it.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

It's hard to appreciate. You need a camera.


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

I know man, but this one needs a scanner. I will see if the library is open tomorrow.


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

Here is the rework,


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Love :vs_love:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

I really like both of these. Either one has its merits.


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

another redraw. I'm not happy with it


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Of course you are. Why are you posting it if you are truly not happy with it?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Sometimes we draw things, and we are not completely satisfied with the end result, and posting those pieces doesn't mean we secretly love them, but another persons point of view might change ours. 
@PMMurphy it's not a bad piece, but I don't think it's up to your normal standards.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I like the perspective of the latest redraw it has a spooky feel to it kind of Hammer horror & I'm in awe of anyone who can keep re-drawing the same piece over and over


----------

